# Komplettlösung - World of Tanks: Guide für Einsteiger - Tipps und Tricks für Panzerfahrer



## petergreza (26. Januar 2011)

*Komplettlösung - World of Tanks: Guide für Einsteiger - Tipps und Tricks für Panzerfahrer*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,809100


----------



## schnuersi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - World of Tanks: Guide für Einsteiger - Tipps und Tricks für Panzerfahrer*

Die wirklich wichtigen Informationen und Tipps habt ihr gar nicht drin.
-Niemal das Autoaim (auch bekannt als AutoN00b) benutzen. Der schießt schlechter als man selber und hat eine starke Tendenz das einzige Hinderniss, daß das Ziel nur minimalst verdeckt, zu treffen (zB Zaunpfähle).
-Immer aus dem Stand schiessen. Ausser man hat einen high Tier Panzer mit Stabilisierung oder man hat einen kleinen Panzer bei dem die Munition billig ist und die Kanone sehr schnell feuert. Ist das nicht der Fall ist ein gezielter Schuß, der auch sitzt, besser als fünf die daneben gehen.
-Gold nicht für irgentwelchen Mist ausgeben sondern ansparen so daß man einen 30 Tage Premium Accout bekommt. Das bedeutet +50% Xp und +50% Credits. Ohne wird man kaum Tier 7 erreichen.
-So wie das Spiel zZ gebalanced ist immer auf schwere Panzer techen. Mal abgesehen vom T44 und T54 (die IMBA sind) ist im high Tier bereich kein mittlerer Panzer einem Schweren gewachesen.
-Der letzte und wichtigste Tipp:
Russische Panzer spielen! 
Die Entwickler sind selber Russen und halten es wohl für ihre Aufgabe den Panzerbauern ihrer Nation ein Dekmal zu setzten. Die russischen Panzer sind durch die Bank weg besser als die andere Nationen im selben Tier. Der T44, der IS4 und vor allem der T54 sind slichtweg IMBA. Deshalb sieht man von denen auch sehr viele.
Ausser wenn man sehr frustresistent ist sollte man deshalb mit den russischen Panzern anfangen und die anderen später dazu nehmen wenn man will.


----------



## Rock08 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - World of Tanks: Guide für Einsteiger - Tipps und Tricks für Panzerfahrer*

Ja muß ich dir recht geben die russen Panzer sind übertrieben.Hab zwar schon in der closed Beta gezockt aber aufgehört macht nach ner Weile kein Spaß mehr. Vorallem jetzt is nur noch gecampe,da fährt kein Schwein vor zur Front .


----------

